# Name that cellist



## geoffrey terry

*Name that cellist?*
Can someone please identify the cellist in this Youtube sample of a recording of the Rococo Variations:






Whoever provides the correct answer will win a CD of their choice from the Virtual Concert Hall Series of Orchestral Concert CDs

Good luck,
Lazinov


----------

